# Problemas instalando NVIDIA-DRIVERS !!!

## Diabliyo

Hola:

Utilizo Gentoo x86 2008.0 y tengo una tarjeta AGP Nvidia:

```
shell# lspci

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro] (rev 15)
```

Mis pasos para el intento de instalacion del driver fueron los siguientes:

1- Buscar Driver:

```
shell# emerge --search nvidia-drvers

*  x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

      Latest version available: 177.82

      Latest version installed: [ Not installed ]

      Size of files: 47,727 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description:   NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries

      License:       NVIDIA
```

2- Insalando Driver, pero sale error, hay que re-compilar el kernel

```
shell# emerge nvidia-drivers

ERROR: setup

Please disable PARAVIRT in your kernel config, found at:

  Processor type and features

    [*] Paravirtualized guest support

or XEN support

and recompile your kernel ..

ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-177.82 failed.

Call stack:

                     ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

  nvidia-drivers-177.82.ebuild, line  151:  Called paravirt_check

  nvidia-drivers-177.82.ebuild, line  131:  Called die

The specific snippet of code:

        die "PARAVIRT support detected!"

 The die message:

  PARAVIRT support detected!

If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-177.82/temp/build.log'.

The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-177.82/temp/die.env'.
```

3- Re-compilando kernel a como lo pide el driver.

4- Instalando otra vez el driver (una vez re-compilado el kernel). La instalacion fue un exito pero marco lo siguiente:

```
shell# emerge nvidia-drivers

WARN: setup

***** WARNING *****

You are currently installing a version of nvidia-drivers that is

known not to work with a video card you have installed on your

system. If this is intentional, please ignore this. If it is not

please perform the following steps:

Add the following mask entry to /etc/portage/package.mask by

echo ">=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-72.0.0" >> /etc/portage/package.mask

Failure to perform the steps above could result in a non-working

X setup.

For more information please read:

http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_32667.html

LOG: postinst

You must be in the video group to use the NVIDIA device

For more info, read the docs at

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/nvidia-guide.xml#doc_chap3_sect6

This ebuild installs a kernel module and X driver. Both must

match explicitly in their version. This means, if you restart

X, you most modprobe -r nvidia before starting it back up

To use the NVIDIA GLX, run "eselect opengl set nvidia"

nVidia has requested that any bug reports submitted have the

output of /usr/bin/nvidia-bug-report.sh included.

To work with compiz, you must enable the AddARGBGLXVisuals option.

If you are having resolution problems, try disabling DynamicTwinView.
```

5- Cargando modulo manualmene (en el momeno), pero sale error  :Sad: :

```
shell# modprobe -l|grep nvdia

/lib/modules/2.6.26-gentoo-r3/kernel/drivers/char/agp/nvidia-agp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.26-gentoo-r3/video/nvidia.ko

sehll# modprobe nvidia

FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.26-gentoo-r3/video/nvidia.ko): No such device
```

6- Estableciendo driver en xorg.conf para ver si funciona

```
shell# cat  /etc/X11/xorg.conf

//Omio configuracion inservible, solo menciono lo referente a la tarjeta de video

Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection     "extmod"

        Option         "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load        "speedo"

    Load           "glx"

    #Load   "GLcore"

    Load   "bitmap"

    Load   "int10"

    Load   "vbe"

    Load   "ddc"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option "Composite" "1"

   Option "Composite" "Enable"

   Option "AIGLX" "on"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    #VideoRam    4096

     Identifier     "nVidia Corporation Riva TNT2 Model 64"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    #Driver         "vesa"   #por si no funciona, cargo este modulo

    Option "RenderAccel" "true"

    Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen 1"

    Device         "nVidia Corporation Riva TNT2 Model 64"

    Monitor        "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       32

        Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection
```

7- Reiniciando maquina, iniciando con sartx y error  :Sad: , no se pude cargar el modulo nvidia. Asi que edito el xorg.conf y descomento el Driver "vesa"

8- sartx con driver vesa, he inicia modo grafico con exito, pro veamos los modulos.

```
shell# lsmod

intel_agp              30788  1 

agpgart                37204  1 intel_agp
```

Que puedo hacer ??Last edited by Diabliyo on Fri Jan 23, 2009 4:13 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## opotonil

Hombre, por lo que entiendo portage ya te dice que no va a funcionar:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> You are currently installing a version of nvidia-drivers that is
> 
> known not to work with a video card you have installed on your
> ...

 

No estoy seguro pero me parece que la "RIVA TNT2" es una tarjeta un tanto antigua... es pura especulacion pero no sera que NVIDIA ha deshabilitado el soporte para dicha tarjeta en las versiones del driver iguales o superiores a la "72.0.0"

Salu2.

----------

## pcmaster

En esta página puedes consultar cual es la última versión de software soportada por tu tarjeta. Para la nVidia TNt y TNT2 es la 71.86.06.

http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx

Incluso hay hasta drivers para Linux de 64 bit para dicha tarjeta, lo que no está nada mal teniendo en cuenta su antigüedad.

Eso sí, para Windows Vista no los hay.    :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Diabliyo

Gracias a ambos por sus respuestas, lo unico que he echo para solucionarlo fue:

```
shell# echo ">=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-72.0.0" >> /etc/portage/package.mask

shell# emerge nvidia-drivers
```

Y utilizando le mismo archivo de configuracion xorg.conf que plantie en el primer post, ya quedo funcionando la tarjetita  :Very Happy:  !!....

Gracias !!

bye bye

----------

## Diabliyo

Re-abro el post y quito el tag de [SOLUCIONADO], ya que he tenido problemas con la aceleracion 3D para USUARIO, la insalacion y carga del Driver Nvidia es un exito, pero no tengo aceleracion. Aqui los datos del problema:

OJO: esto es solo con el usuario, con el root si tengo soporte 3D.

Una vez iniciadas las Xs, veamos el modulo "nvidia":

```
shell# lsmod |grep nvidia

nvidia               3926152  12 

agpgart                37204  2 nvidia,intel_agp
```

Ahora veamos sobre aceleracion:

```
shell# glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidiactl (Permission denied).

Segmentation fault

shell# glxgears

NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidiactl (Permission denied).

Segmentation fault
```

Que puedo hacer ?

----------

## Coghan

Comprueba que tu usuario pertenezca al grupo video

----------

## Diabliyo

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> Comprueba que tu usuario pertenezca al grupo video

 

Listo, he agregado a mi usuario al grupo de video y aqui las pruebas:

```
shell# glxinfo |grep render

direct rendering: Yes

OpenGL renderer string: RIVA TNT2/AGP/SSE2

```

Cuando hago glxgeara sale una ventana con los engranes dando vuelta sa velocidad normal, suave y fluida, pero cuando cierro dicha ventana de los engranes me sale:

```
2164 frames in 5.0 seconds = 432.749 FPS

2480 frames in 5.0 seconds = 495.884 FPS

2448 frames in 5.0 seconds = 489.423 FPS

2057 frames in 5.0 seconds = 411.288 FPS

XIO:  fatal IO error 22 (Invalid argument) on X server ":0.0"

      after 30 requests (30 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
```

Aparte, no estoy 100% seguro que este actvada la Aceleracion 3D, ya que en cedega cuando hago el TEST me sale en ROJO (fallo) la prueba de 3D Acceleration.

Que opinan ??

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Ni idea que usa cedega para deducir si hay o no aceleración 3D disponible en el sistema pero el hecho de que le puedas sacar 475 FPS a una Riva TNT2 no deja ninguna duda al respecto: La aceleración 3D funciona.

Respecto al error al cerrar glxgears, mas bien parece un bug del programa, no creo que sea para preocuparse.

Salud!

**EDITO** 495 FPS  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lluisparcet

Hola Diabliyo:

A mi me pasa igual que a ti, si cierro la ventana del los engranajes me aparece en la consola:

```
lluis@AMD64X2-LINUX ~ $ glxgears

23672 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4733.823 FPS

23693 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4738.432 FPS

23723 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4744.527 FPS

24321 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4863.635 FPS

22244 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4448.623 FPS

XIO:  fatal IO error 22 (Invalid argument) on X server ":0.0"

      after 41 requests (41 known processed) with 0 events remaining.

```

no se a que es debido pero no creo que tenga importancia.

Tengo claro que la aceleración gráfica funciona:

```
lluis@AMD64X2-LINUX ~ $ glxinfo |grep render 

direct rendering: Yes

OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 7950 GX2/PCI/SSE2

    GL_NVX_conditional_render, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, 

```

No puedo ayudarte con lo de CEDEGA porque no lo tengo instalado.

Saludos.

----------

